# Collings I35LCV - White Christmas



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nicely done.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

GeorgeMich said:


> Very nicely done.


thank you for listening & hope you have a wonderful season!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Mooh said:


> I enjoyed that, thanks.


thx so much for listening!


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Put me in the Holiday mood, thanks so much!

I do have to ask about all those beautiful cases in the background though. They look like Main Stage cases. I can only imagine what’s inside each one of them.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

MFW777 said:


> Put me in the Holiday mood, thanks so much!
> 
> I do have to ask about all those beautiful cases in the background though. They look like Main Stage cases. I can only imagine what’s inside each one of them.


thank you for listening & the kind post. They are Calton Cases made these days in Austin Tx.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

So nice Dale. Thank you for sharing & 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

StratCat said:


> So nice Dale. Thank you for sharing &
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 392362


thank you - I love your tree!


----------

